# Forex Robots (live EA results)



## electronicmaster

Started this new thread for anyone who would like to post Forex EA results and settings.

Any Forex trading expert can come and nit pick EA set ups to help perfect the outcome of Forex EA trading.  People also will have the benefit to the advantages and disadvantages for any EA trading robot.

Developers working  on their own Trading robots EA's are welcome of course


----------



## electronicmaster

Just posting my live results for today.  I Will talk about how I have set up the EA later today. 


Live _*Statement*_ Results.


----------



## wabbit

Instead of posting too-small charts which don't have enough information to make reasonable analysis, especially if you are looking for system feedback from other ASF members, try one of the following:

In MT4, you have two passwords on each account. One password is only for you, it allows you to trade and do all the things you would normally do.  The other is a "read-only" password which allows others to login to your account, but they cannot do anything to the account; they cannot trade, cannot close accounts or withdraw money.  Read-only access only allows others to see your system running in real time.

Maybe you don't like the idea of letting people log in to your account, regardless of their permissions.  MT4 has a publisher function which allows you periodically publish your trades and account balances etc to a FTP server where it can be viewed by others.  Find this in Tools > Options > Publisher

The last option (that I can think of) is to use one of the free services such as http://www.mt4stats.com/ where you use the MT4 publisher to upload to their servers and they strip off the personal information, just in case you are paranoid about giving out too much information.


Pick one/all of these and members will get a better appreciation of what your EA is doing and how to improve it.



Hope this helps.

wabbit


----------



## electronicmaster

This is the following set up I am using with FapTurbo (Anything not mentioned is left at default settings):-

Scalper Strategy for USDCAD, EURGBP, EURGPB and GBPCHF (will use money management and a Stop Loss)


		Code:
	

Scalper_GMTOffset = 2 (Broker dependent)
Scalper_MaxSpread = 5 or 3 or 6 (depends on the currency pair you scalp)

FapTurbo (long term Strategy 1 should give you a $2.00 USD TP)


		Code:
	

FapTurbo_Lots = 0.01
FapTurbo_LotsRiskReducer = 1.0
FapTurbo_MaxOrders = 2
FapTurbo_StopTime = 60
FapTurbo_TakeProfit = 20
FapTurbo_StopLoss = 0
FapTurbo_TrailingStop = 15
FapTurbo_ClsLsrOnMrktChnge = 1

FapTurbo (long term Strategy 2 should give a $25.00 USD TP but does not trade as often)


		Code:
	

FapTurbo_Lots = 0.05
FapTurbo_LotsRiskReducer = 1.0
FapTurbo_MaxOrders = 2
FapTurbo_StopTime = 60
FapTurbo_TakeProfit = 50
FapTurbo_StopLoss = 0
FapTurbo_TrailingStop = 15
FapTurbo_Prudent = 1 (will try to pick the best trade position if possible)
FapTurbo_ClsLsrOnMrktChnge = 0
FapTurbo_SpanGator= 5


I got these settings from the FapTurbo member forums.  It has been back tested as well.

I have tested this set up on a $3000.00 USD demo account before I went live.


----------



## electronicmaster

Yesterday I had bad luck with the USDCAD scalpers.  The market can be unpredictable at times that is for sure.

The first loss ($22.36) hit the Stop Loss, while the others traded for over 6 hours.

The Fap Scalper will try to exit trades that have been trading for too long at the lowest possible loss unless the Stop Loss has been hit.


----------



## electronicmaster

wabbit said:


> Instead of posting too-small charts which don't have enough information to make reasonable analysis, especially if you are looking for system feedback from other ASF members, try one of the following:
> 
> In MT4, you have two passwords on each account. One password is only for you, it allows you to trade and do all the things you would normally do.  The other is a "read-only" password which allows others to login to your account, but they cannot do anything to the account; they cannot trade, cannot close accounts or withdraw money.  Read-only access only allows others to see your system running in real time.
> 
> Maybe you don't like the idea of letting people log in to your account, regardless of their permissions.  MT4 has a publisher function which allows you periodically publish your trades and account balances etc to a FTP server where it can be viewed by others.  Find this in Tools > Options > Publisher
> 
> The last option (that I can think of) is to use one of the free services such as http://www.mt4stats.com/ where you use the MT4 publisher to upload to their servers and they strip off the personal information, just in case you are paranoid about giving out too much information.
> 
> 
> Pick one/all of these and members will get a better appreciation of what your EA is doing and how to improve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> wabbit




Yea, good idea.  I give it a go.

I'm currently running MT4 on a Linux powered Asus EeePC 701 (using WINE), so I hope Those ideas are possible.


----------



## electronicmaster

electronicmaster said:


> This is the following set up I am using with FapTurbo (Anything not mentioned is left at default settings):-
> 
> Scalper Strategy for USDCAD, EURGBP, EURGPB and GBPCHF (will use money management and a Stop Loss)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Scalper_GMTOffset = 2 (Broker dependent)
> Scalper_MaxSpread = 5 or 3 or 6 (depends on the currency pair you scalp)
> 
> FapTurbo (long term Strategy 1 should give you a $2.00 USD TP)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FapTurbo_Lots = 0.01
> FapTurbo_LotsRiskReducer = 1.0
> FapTurbo_MaxOrders = 10
> FapTurbo_StopTime = 60
> FapTurbo_TakeProfit = 20
> FapTurbo_StopLoss = 0
> FapTurbo_TrailingStop = 15
> FapTurbo_ClsLsrOnMrktChnge = 1
> 
> FapTurbo (long term Strategy 2 should give a $25.00 USD TP but does not trade as often)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FapTurbo_Lots = 0.05
> FapTurbo_LotsRiskReducer = 1.0
> FapTurbo_MaxOrders = 10
> FapTurbo_StopTime = 60
> FapTurbo_TakeProfit = 50
> FapTurbo_StopLoss = 0
> FapTurbo_TrailingStop = 15
> FapTurbo_Prudent = 1 (will try to pick the best trade position if possible)
> FapTurbo_ClsLsrOnMrktChnge = 0
> FapTurbo_SpanGator= 5
> 
> 
> I got these settings from the FapTurbo member forums.  It has been back tested as well.
> 
> I have tested this set up on a $3000.00 USD demo account before I went live.




Correction.

FapTurbo_MaxOrders = 10 on both Fap long term Strategy s.


----------



## electronicmaster

Live statement report update for today.

Hopefully I can work out how to get the Publisher working today.  Or perhaps get a account log set up.  The current open trades are looking good tonight.

Edit: I did not record the second pass word and the broker did not give me a second RO password ether via email.  doh


----------



## electronicmaster

Tonight update.


----------



## wabbit

electronicmaster said:


> I did not record the second pass word and the broker did not give me a second RO password ether via email.  doh




in MT4...

Tools > Options > Server, press the change button to change your password(s).  If you know the Master password, you can change the read-only password.

Read the help manual for setting up the publisher, but the form on Tools > Options > Publisher is pretty self explanatory.


wabbit


----------



## electronicmaster

Em ok. This is going to look interesting.  Would anyone like me to stop posting?
Its looking to do well so far.

EDIT: It is just that I see really big ROI numbers here. Well for now anyway lol


----------



## electronicmaster

Tonight s  live _*Live update*_

As you can see, the scalper had bad luck again it seems.  No more scalpers are running from now on.


----------



## electronicmaster

electronicmaster said:


> Em ok. This is going to look interesting.  Would anyone like me to stop posting?
> Its looking to do well so far.
> 
> EDIT: It is just that I see really big ROI numbers here. Well for now anyway lol




It was to good to be true.  I forgot to adjust he new months starting capital.  Doh lol.

It is fixed now


----------



## Stormin_Norman

bunjip this week to friday morn:

drawdown was last week during the big yen movement.

white line is the starting week's balance.


----------



## ojm

Stormin_Norman said:


> bunjip this week to friday morn:
> 
> drawdown was last week during the big yen movement.
> 
> white line is the starting week's balance.




Hi Stormin,

Just wondering what EA you use? And do you touch it at all, or just let it go by itself? Your results are quite impressive.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

my own (along with a coding partner) creation. its been dubbed bunjip.

its not touched at all, news or otherwise. however i will turn it off before tonight's NFP and turn it on again 10 minutes after; just in case it gets on the wrong side of a rather large move. but that's probably the only time during the month ill mess with it.


----------



## electronicmaster

This is for yesterdays wins.  It was a good trading night.  I have corrected the starting balance for this month.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

who is your broker?


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> who is your broker?




Forexmeta is my broker.  They however use FXDD (FX Data Direct).  Also if you have 180+ full lot closed trades (might need a 10K account to do that) they will give you a $500.00 bonus too.

EDIT: The word going around is that you have lower spreads with FXDD (it self) by (say) 1 point.
EDIT 2: I don't pay commissions ether, they only collect spreeds


----------



## ojm

electronicmaster said:


> This is for yesterdays wins.  It was a good trading night.  I have corrected the starting balance for this month.




Hi electronicmaster, just wondering, are you like Stormin and have your own system/program? 

Owen.


----------



## electronicmaster

ojm said:


> Hi electronicmaster, just wondering, are you like Stormin and have your own system/program?
> 
> Owen.




No.  I have not made any EA system.  The developers of the EA I use live in the USA I think.

I am happy with what I'm using so far, but have to mod the settings because I only started with a capital under $500 USD, and the scalpers won't work very well with a spread of 10 or higher (it is too risky).

I believe the EA I use will sell itself if it is any good.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

electronicmaster said:


> I believe the EA I use will sell itself if it is any good.





its probably the most heavily promoted EA on the internet. not only does it sell itself everyone else loves pushing it too.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> its probably the most heavily promoted EA on the internet. not only does it sell itself everyone else loves pushing it too.




Oh yea. I think that is because they run a $10,000.00 USD prize money to any one who can sell the most EA's in a time frame.  Its easy cash.

Marketing with low overheads or something lol.


----------



## fapturbo

How's the Long Term Trading going on FAP today.

That is what you are using right?


----------



## electronicmaster

fapturbo said:


> How's the Long Term Trading going on FAP today.
> 
> That is what you are using right?




Yes I'm using just Fap.

Its possible that I might run out of free margin today lol.  I have over traded again. 

But well see, it might be ok.  But then again, Fridays can spike big time without notice.  It is a pity I was out of the house today.   I might of turned Fap of so I could ride the upwards trend with more margin.

But if it does go my way, I could easily make $260.00.  But I doubt that it will happen.


----------



## ojm

electronicmaster said:


> I am happy with what I'm using so far, but have to mod the settings because I only started with a capital under $500 USD, and the scalpers won't work very well with a spread of 10 or higher (it is too risky).




When I start playing with an EA, I will be using a small initial capital such as yourself. 

Any tips on what different settings to use? How did you go with such a low inital capital? Does it make it more difficult?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

bunjip got into a drawdown too.

its getting out of its positions now though, so as each pair comes to profit its getting shut down for the NFP tonight.


----------



## fapturbo

You still using publisher for bunyip? I'm curious to see how it is doing...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> You still using publisher for bunyip? I'm curious to see how it is doing...




post  #14 i put up a graph of its performance as of this morning.

i'll update its own thread tomorrow morning @ the end of the week. current profit $1430 for the week as i post this.


----------



## electronicmaster

ojm said:


> When I start playing with an EA, I will be using a small initial capital such as yourself.
> 
> Any tips on what different settings to use? How did you go with such a low inital capital? Does it make it more difficult?





It is very hard to trade below $500.00 USD.  The Fap boys only recommend using the scalpers if you have such a low starting capital.


You can play with the Fap settings like I have as another option.  But the risk is increased, because (like in this example) I have no Stop Loss.  but it can work very well.



		Code:
	

FapTurbo_Lots = 0.01
FapTurbo_LotsRiskReducer = 1.0
FapTurbo_MaxOrders = 4 (keep this setting low)
FapTurbo_StopTime = 60 (1 trade every hour)
FapTurbo_TakeProfit = 20 ($2.00 TP due to Lot size)
FapTurbo_StopLoss = 0  (just keep an eye out from time to time)
FapTurbo_TrailingStop = 15
FapTurbo_Prudent = 1 (will try to pick the best trade position if possible)
FapTurbo_ClsLsrOnMrktChnge = 1 (Closes out of orders if major trend has changed)


The profit will be small at first, but as your capital grows you can up the lot size bit by bit.

I would use this on a demo account so you can have a feel on how it trades.


----------



## fapturbo

electronicmaster said:


> It is very hard to trade below $500.00 USD.  The Fap boys only recommend using the scalpers if you have such a low starting capital.
> 
> 
> You can play with the Fap settings like I have as another option.  But the risk is increased, because (like in this example) I have no Stop Loss.  but it can work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FapTurbo_Lots = 0.01
> FapTurbo_LotsRiskReducer = 1.0
> FapTurbo_MaxOrders = 4 (keep this setting low)
> FapTurbo_StopTime = 60 (1 trade every hour)
> FapTurbo_TakeProfit = 20 ($2.00 TP due to Lot size)
> FapTurbo_StopLoss = 0  (just keep an eye out from time to time)
> FapTurbo_TrailingStop = 15
> FapTurbo_Prudent = 1 (will try to pick the best trade position if possible)
> FapTurbo_ClsLsrOnMrktChnge = 1 (Closes out of orders if major trend has changed)
> 
> 
> The profit will be small at first, but as your capital grows you can up the lot size bit by bit.
> 
> I would use this on a demo account so you can have a feel on how it trades.





How have you tested those settings?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

electronicmaster said:


> You can play with the Fap settings like I have as another option.  But the risk is increased, because (like in this example) I have no Stop Loss.  but it can work very well.




i hope you survive tonight. NFP day can be a hairy time.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> i hope you survive tonight. NFP day can be a hairy time.




I'm still in there.  But yea, lets see.


----------



## electronicmaster

fapturbo said:


> How have you tested those settings?




I'm using them now.  But the guy that recommended them on the member forums back tested them for the last 2 months, and made good results.  I have used them with good results as you seen (apart from over trading issues, my fault)


----------



## ojm

electronicmaster said:


> It is very hard to trade below $500.00 USD.  The Fap boys only recommend using the scalpers if you have such a low starting capital.




Maybe I will start with a demo account to get a better feel for it all. 

You said $500 is hard to trade with. Would a US$2000 account be a much easier starting position, or is it best to go quite a bit higher?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

always start with a demo.


----------



## electronicmaster

ojm said:


> Maybe I will start with a demo account to get a better feel for it all.
> 
> You said $500 is hard to trade with. Would a US$2000 account be a much easier starting position, or is it best to go quite a bit higher?




Its up to you.  $500.00 starting capital just takes longer to increase due to very small free margin.  A $2000.00 starting capital will allow for bigger winning trades giving you a faster ROI increase.

Demo trade first


----------



## Stormin_Norman

IBFX nano account might be an idea too.


----------



## electronicmaster

Nothing but bad news today.  The markets are going to be very negative.




These are the links he talks about:-


Mar 6, 2009 (Recorded 7:30 GMT)

original source for more info and links:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuIbP5hyH1M


----------



## Stormin_Norman

bad news had often meant USD strength in recent times.

no guarantee the USD will be sold off after the news.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> bad news had often meant USD strength in recent times.
> 
> no guarantee the USD will be sold off after the news.




goood


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> bad news had often meant USD strength in recent times.
> 
> no guarantee the USD will be sold off after the news.




yes especially considering how close alot of currency pairs are to major support and resistance...

im thinking USD will be sold off tonight, and positioned accordingly


----------



## Stormin_Norman

white_goodman said:


> yes especially considering how close alot of currency pairs are to major support and resistance...
> 
> im thinking USD will be sold off tonight, and positioned accordingly




i guess time shall tell! 

should be fun.


----------



## electronicmaster

I'm still in.  Wow, you should see the down draw.  The USD had droped a bit.  Could this be it?  The beginning of the end for the USD?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

im surprised it didnt kill u after looking at earlier graphs/figures.

helicopter ben talks this morning, that might bring the USD back.

the end of the USD will be if/when the bond bubble burts.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> im surprised it didnt kill u after looking at earlier graphs/figures.
> 
> helicopter ben talks this morning, that might bring the USD back.
> 
> the end of the USD will be if/when the bond bubble burts.




Yea I'm still in.  looks like I might live tonight.  I turned off Fap so I could ride the spike that we had, so far.

Its not over yet.  And I wish I had more margin to trade with,  its dropping nicely (for now).


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yeah, over leveraging is deadly.

im not comfortable running mine on $5k. im looking forward when i get the overseas funds and can run it on $50k.


----------



## doctorj

Stormin_Norman said:


> when i get the overseas funds and can run it on $50k.



Any idea what the upper limit of your account could be while still offering reasonable returns?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

doctorj said:


> Any idea what the upper limit of your account could be while still offering reasonable returns?




i guess it depends what you call reasonable returns. a 50k account would return about 150% p.a.

so a 300k account would be 20% or there abouts, and almost impossible to blow up i should think.


----------



## electronicmaster

My trades are still in draw down but slowly recovering.  Fap can make a lot trades in around the same price range (if the FX market stagnates for a while). 

I had been running out of free margin when the price spike hit last night.
I did turn off Fap so it won't trade so I can ride that high spike.  It would of been ok if I had more capital to play with.

That's what happens when you set up Fap to to over trade like it did for me yesterday. My fault 

But I still could be in the game.  I only need -60 pips to start making money again.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

you survived, but i think that equity graph shows why so many FAP users get their accounts wiped out.

i cant be holier then thou about drawdowns (look at my system!). my rule of thumb is expected drawdown shouldnt be much more then 1 week's profit.

what's its average profit in a week?


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> you survived, but i think that equity graph shows why so many FAP users get their accounts wiped out.
> 
> i cant be holier then thou about drawdowns (look at my system!). my rule of thumb is expected drawdown shouldnt be much more then 1 week's profit.
> 
> what's its average profit in a week?




148.38 + 168.10 / 2 weeks = $158.24


----------



## Stormin_Norman

so that drawdown is about twice the weekly profit?


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> so that drawdown is about twice the weekly profit?




yes.

And I found the setting that might help prevent continuous open trade positions  from happening, near the same price range.

Edit:-  The weekly average sounds like a good stop loss.  You think?


----------



## pilbara

electronicmaster said:


> the scalpers won't work very well with a spread of 10 or higher (it is too risky).



for scalping EA I'd say look for a spread of less than 2.5, otherwise the bucketshop has too much of an edge.  For brokers with a variable spread, the current spread can be used as one of your weighting factors when the EA decides what lot size to use for a particular trade.  You need to have smaller positions when market conditions (or the market maker) has the odds stacked against you.


----------



## Trembling Hand

electronicmaster it seems your system, IMHO, is the same as playing Russian roulette with a bigger and bigger gun. that is you starting with a water pistol then going to a potato gun, on to a 22 pistol then a 9mm sooner or later you will be playing with a single shot cannon and its inevitable you will blow your head off.

Has anyone seen a system that works this way and survive?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Trembling Hand said:


> electronicmaster it seems your system, IMHO, is the same as playing Russian roulette with a bigger and bigger gun. that is you starting with a water pistol then going to a potato gun, on to a 22 pistol then a 9mm sooner or later you will be playing with a single shot cannon and its inevitable you will blow your head off.
> 
> Has anyone seen a system that works this way and survive?




bunjip uses a similar methodology. it works.

but if it survives or not is another thing... time will tell.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> bunjip uses a similar methodology. it works.
> 
> but if it survives or not is another thing... time will tell.




What I am talking about is no way of stopping your losing trades. Allowing them to get many many multiples of your profit targets. Is that how your system works as well?

I don't even want to talk about leveraging up every $ you make


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Trembling Hand said:


> What I am talking about is no way of stopping your losing trades. Allowing them to get many many multiples of your profit targets. Is that how your system works as well?




yes, that would be a fair description of how it works in one sense.

the program gets it right 70-75% of the time. if it gets it wrong, it tries again, accounting for the first loss. and again and again until it either gets it correct, or runs out of money.

it has been tested on 4 years of back data, and live for almost a year. for the last 6 months its cleared 300 and 400 pip movements without the retrace required to clear it out.


----------



## wabbit

I haven't delved too deeply into how FAPTurbo works, but "martingale-esque" strategies run a fine balance between risk and return.  Survivability of these systems is not dependent on anything other than how much equity is in the trading account.  Each time a trade is in a losing position, more and more equity is risked to win back the amount lost.  Needless to say, the risk rapidly increases to cover existing losses until such a time when the account busts.

There is a system, by way of example, is a martingale-esque strategy which makes about $100 per day on a single currency pair by trading 0.01 standard lots.  If you only put in $500 to the account, this is a pretty good return, but with such small available equity the chances of the account blowing up are quite high.  If you put in $100,000 into the account, you will still only make $100 per day so the percentage return is very small, but more importantly, the risk of blowing up is considerably less BUT NOT ZERO.  Would you risk $500 to make $100?  Maybe.  Would you risk $100,000 to make $100?  I wouldn't!

I believe the key to EAs such as FAP AutoPilot, FAP Turbo and many, many others (whether they use martingale or not) is to regularly withdraw from the trading account, thereby reducing the amount at risk whilst trying to find the fine balance between survivability and profitability.  Sure, total profits will be reduced over time, but then again when the reaper calls and the entire account (initial deposit and all of the profits made so far) are at risk... "a bird in the hand is better than two in bush."


$0.02


wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i think you have it correct wabbit. like all trading it comes down to money management.


----------



## DB008

I've been demo testing FAP Turbo for the past week now. Using what the FAP Team put togeather with FXDD as broker. Spreads very throughout the day to, upto 8 pips at times.
Four pairs on the demo account.
The only one that has made any trades (the whole week) has been the EUR/USD. All 5 trades done so far have been short. 
To be honest l'm not that impressed with this software. Probably go for a refund in the next few days. 

I'll  report back in the next few days and let you know how it's progressing along.


----------



## pilbara

electronicmaster said:


> the risk is increased, because (like in this example) I have no Stop Loss.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FapTurbo_StopLoss = 0  (just keep an eye out from time to time)



it's not a complete system if you rely on discretion to close losing trades rather than let the system make the choice.


----------



## electronicmaster

I happen to agree with you all.

I'm still in, but it looks like I might have to take a loss.  I think the major resistance has held.  It might start trading up for a bit.

Now.  The only thing I find is that Fap has traded on a major resistance level. 
And it opened way to meany trades around the same price level.

Anyone agree?

And yes,  I think I am shooting myself here using Fap (now).  But Fap is not meant to trade as I had set it up ether.


It would be nice if the scalpers worked like bunjip has.

all hands in the air who agree I should take a loss at resistance?


----------



## electronicmaster

pilbara said:


> it's not a complete system if you rely on discretion to close losing trades rather than let the system make the choice.




The default stop loss is at 500 pips.  A very high loss for a 1000 USD capital


----------



## electronicmaster

electronicmaster said:


> I happen to agree with you all.
> 
> I'm still in, but it looks like I might have to take a loss.  I think the major resistance has held.  It might start trading up for a bit.
> 
> Now.  The only thing I find is that Fap has traded on a major resistance level.
> And it opened way to meany trades around the same price level.
> 
> Anyone agree?
> 
> And yes,  I think I am shooting myself here using Fap (now).  But Fap is not meant to trade as I had set it up ether.
> 
> 
> It would be nice if the scalpers worked like bunjip has.
> 
> all hands in the air who agree I should take a loss at resistance?





All orders clossed.  only $200.00 under 1K.


----------



## electronicmaster

Trembling Hand said:


> electronicmaster it seems your system, IMHO, is the same as playing Russian roulette with a bigger and bigger gun. that is you starting with a water pistol then going to a potato gun, on to a 22 pistol then a 9mm sooner or later you will be playing with a single shot cannon and its inevitable you will blow your head off.
> 
> Has anyone seen a system that works this way and survive?




Good point TH.
Are you working on a EA system too?


----------



## Trembling Hand

electronicmaster said:


> Good point TH.
> Are you working on a EA system too?




Nah. but i am a high frequency trader along these lines,
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12683

Have been for some time, FX & Index. I'm looking in on this because it's something I haven't seen work. That is the only way I have seen any system survive is to have positive trade greater than negative trade,
+ day > - day, 
+ week > - week 
etc.


but most people say the way I trade is silly so.................


----------



## Stormin_Norman

do you trade on a method TH, or just 'gut feel'?


----------



## Cartman

Trembling Hand said:


> but most people say the way I trade is *silly* so.................




new years resolution (bit late i know   ) ---

i wish not to be a fool anymore -----

i wish to be just a bit *"silly"*     ------ haha ------


----------



## Trembling Hand

Stormin_Norman said:


> do you trade on a method TH, or just 'gut feel'?




Just old school scalping. 

No indicators just price patterns, working the spreads a method of sorts but not something I could put into rules .... not yet


----------



## BentRod

electronicmaster said:


> Good point TH.
> Are you working on a EA system too?




haha.

Yeah looks like TH needs an EA mate

:error:


----------



## Punisher

I guess this means that not even a robot can scalp the market like Trembling Hand.
That is if TH is human.
He could actually be an EA with AI.:vader:


----------



## BentRod

Punisher said:


> I guess this means that not even a robot can scalp the market like Trembling Hand.
> That is if TH is human.
> He could actually be an EA with AI.:vader:




Nah....he has an EA for sale.

$99.95 @ www.freeloaderaz.com :


----------



## pilbara

electronicmaster said:


> The default stop loss is at 500 pips.  A very high loss for a 1000 USD capital



yeah that's an extremely high loss to call a "stop" loss, something you'd think would never happen, but there's been 500 pip moves recently in EUR/USD, like in mid december.  I'm developing an EA and using data from december as an example of the extreme price movements that it must cope with:


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yes that december data is good to use to stress test the EA.

i backtest optimise 2004 july -2008 july, then run the last 6 months oh 2008 as a 'blind' back test.


----------



## DB008

fapTurbo did 4 trades overnight. Only on EUR/USD.
Up around $700-$900 over night. But, 1 good trading night isn't the be all and end all. l'll left it keep running for a while and see the results overall.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

DB008 said:


> fapTurbo did 4 trades overnight. Only on EUR/USD.
> Up around $700-$900 over night. But, 1 good trading night isn't the be all and end all. l'll left it keep running for a while and see the results overall.




what was your account equity? (to put the result in perspective)


----------



## DB008

Had around $4800 in the account last night.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

15% overnight! wow! are u sure youre not over leveraged?


----------



## electronicmaster

DB008 said:


> Had around $4800 in the account last night.




Do you have a statement?

The starting capital seems to be a more realistic for use with Fapturbo.


----------



## pilbara

electronicmaster said:


> The only thing I find is that Fap has traded on a major resistance level.
> And it opened way to meany trades around the same price level.



I'm not sure what you mean, did FAP open a bunch of short trades around the 1.25 level for EUR/USD, but you can see in the long term trend 1.25 is strongly supported.  Why does FAP think it would go below?  Or are you saying the opposite, where FAP could see the 1.25 support and opened many trades long.  The price went to 1.28 last night, so you'd need to close those trades manually?


----------



## electronicmaster

pilbara said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, did FAP open a bunch of short trades around the 1.25 level for EUR/USD, but you can see in the long term trend 1.25 is strongly supported.  Why does FAP think it would go below?  Or are you saying the opposite, where FAP could see the 1.25 support and opened many trades long.  The price went to 1.28 last night, so you'd need to close those trades manually?




Correct.   I had to manually close all of those trades.  I had four chances to close all trades with the lowest loss.

It does look like that FapTurbo needs to be monitored when you expect to see strong resistance levels.   Otherwise Fap will place trades  and you might be in place you don't want to be (at a loss).  

Same is true when a short term trend change is expected.

So it is best to review the market every day so you know if it is safe to trade or not with FapTurbo.  Just as you would if you traded normally. 

It is possible that the resistance will be broken this year.  but when you have a small account size, I can't take that gamble.

Also I have to point out that I had allowed the software to over trade.  That is not a good idea as I have demonstrated.   So I have changed tactics to allow for more flexibility.  

Each trading window now has a maximum amount of one trade (at a time) set at very low lots sizes $2.00 and $10.00 TP).  If the market trends upwards for a day, then I can allow for one more trade until the market falls down back to the lower trade levels.  

The objective is to shorten the time it takes to get a TP (ASAP).

That way I can continue to trade with the lowest draw down possible.  So far it appears to be working out.  It looks like I'm making more money per day (average) this way as well.


----------



## Trembling Hand

electronicmaster whats the equity chart look like now?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

electronicmaster said:


> So it is best to review the market every day so you know if it is safe to trade or not with FapTurbo.  Just as you would if you traded normally.




personally i think that kinda defeats the purpose of having a automated trader.

its meant to be set and forget.


----------



## pilbara

thanks for the explanation, looks like it's back on track.


----------



## electronicmaster

Trembling Hand said:


> electronicmaster whats the equity chart look like now?




It is not too bad these days.  It hugs a bit closer to the Balance.  I only have a maximum of three trades open at one time.  Two at lots of 0.01 and one at lots of 0.05.

I'm back in profit. (based by the money I put in myself I mean)


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> personally i think that kinda defeats the purpose of having a automated trader.
> 
> its meant to be set and forget.




I agree, but what I'm doing is not the way Fap was designed to trade.  I can only use FapTurbo as instructed only if the MM spreads are low (for scalpers) and "if"  I had 10K capital (for long term Fap).

I did originally start with $475.00 USD capital.  And later added another $329.00 USD


----------



## BentRod

Bump

Pretty quiet here....any news EM???


----------



## Stormin_Norman

survivor bias?


----------



## Punisher

*Asimov's Laws of Robotics*

*First Law:*
A robot may not injure a human being, or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.

*Second Law:*
A robot must obey orders given it by human beings, except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.

*Third Law:*
A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law.

Perhaps the robot forgot its laws, wiped out the account, and then its human master.


----------



## ojm

Punisher said:


> Perhaps the robot forgot its laws, wiped out the account, and then its human master.




Maybe it thinks making money on forex is dangerous for humans!


----------



## electronicmaster

BentRod said:


> Bump
> 
> Pretty quiet here....any news EM???




After loosing $456.66 USD, I'm happy to say that I'm sticking with the scalper.  Fapturbo Scalper does a very good job of protecting your trades.

I've lost money trying to trade Gold and Silver.  I never use TA on Gold and Silver, because the central banks keep manipulating PM's and the fundamentals should be very bullish.  I still lost out, but it was fun.

I'm now currently learning how to use the CCI indicator to trade the FX market.  I'll be using use a demo account to practise my manual trading,  and I'll use Fapturbo to scalp the markets.

To hints:

The trick is to make sure the server connection won't drop out.  The scalper can loose money if it can't read the data signal, due to server drop outs (while scalping). 

The other issue is the Broker can (and has) changed the spread size when Fapturbo is due to start scalping.


Below is my current statement. For today. (note my last silver trade loses I made):-


----------



## Wysiwyg

E.M. if your money is loose you need to tighten it up so you don`t lose it.


----------



## BentRod

Good to hear you are still going EM.

How bout posting the equity curve from when it started?


----------



## electronicmaster

BentRod said:


> Good to hear you are still going EM.
> 
> How bout posting the equity curve from when it started?




Yes ok.

The first chart is in a time base of 30 minutes.  The second chart is in a time base of 4 hours.   Both charts has all the data from when I first started trading with a EA (Fapturbo).  My starting capital was $475.00 USD.

The Fapturbo scalpers are keeping the money tight.  Apart from me doing a trade or two (the last trades I'll do for this account).  From here on you will see nothing but Fapturbo scalper results.  Not my quick buck attempt with the Fap long trade magnifications I did in the past.


----------



## electronicmaster

This chart is a close up from when I started to manly use scalpers.  The reason it took a noise dive (near the end) is due to me trying my luck (three times) trading Silver  (as can be seen by the major deviation of the equity curve, my Silver trades lasted for some time. Until I made a choice to take a loss).  That is going to be my last trade in this account.  From here you will see the power of the EA scalpers at work Only.  Remember that the scalpers will only operate in a time of day (in the morning, for me).


----------



## Stormin_Norman

onward and upward hey?

widening spreads are to be expected i guess, given the nature of the beast.


----------



## BentRod

Thanks for the charts but I meant the one that Metatrader produces.

Can you post that??


----------



## electronicmaster

BentRod said:


> Thanks for the charts but I meant the one that Metatrader produces.
> 
> Can you post that??




Yes, here you go


----------



## Wysiwyg

electronicmaster said:


> Yes, here you go




Hi, do you know if the trend direction changed significantly  at the 196 mark on the graph?What is it with the downward steps?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

my guess is that's when the fed went and printed money.


----------



## electronicmaster

Wysiwyg said:


> Hi, do you know if the trend direction changed significantly  at the 196 mark on the graph?What is it with the downward steps?




Yes correct.  The USD index droped and that put the EUR/USD in a stronger position, twice. Even if you had used Fap long term (unmodified) you might of been stoped out 500 pips up from the bottom.   Talk about bad luck.  I lost around $200 (first bull) to $300 dollars (just before the biggest bull move).

If I just used the scalpers, that would never of happened.  

I'm just looking at this 4 hour chart now.  *EDIT 9th and the 16th of march.*


----------



## pilbara

Wysiwyg said:


> Hi, do you know if the trend direction changed significantly  at the 196 mark on the graph?What is it with the downward steps?



as discussed earlie the thread, the "long term" fapturbo (which has no stop loss) took a bunch of short positions against the euro, predicting it would break down through the 1.25 level.  This is probably a central bank level at 1.25 but I guess fapturbo didn't know better.  So EM had to manually close the trades as they were caught out by a 100 pip move upwards.  This appeared to happen a couple of days later, again caught out by another 100 pip move, having to manually close the trades.  So the "long term" fapturbo without stop losses bit the dust, luckily before the 400 pip move a few days later ...


----------



## Wysiwyg

pilbara said:


> as discussed earlie the thread, the "long term" fapturbo (which has no stop loss)



Thanks for the explanation e.m. & pilbara & stormin.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

it made the bunjip very angry too.

i didnt wait for it to calm down. i just locked it down and shot it with a tranquilliser dart.


----------



## electronicmaster

I just got an email from the Fapturbo team.  They have a contract with a ECN broker that uses the Metatrder 4 platform, *FXCBS*.  

This is what was written in the email I got from the Fapturbo guys:-

_*We called out and one of the first broker that listened was FXCBS. This brokerage welcomes fapturbo clients with open arms and offers:

- Anonymous ECN trading via MT4 (means awesome conditions for fapturbo users)
- No Dealing Desk  (they do not profit when you loose)
- inter-bank prices & liquidity (no more small profits only but fapturbo can run as  fapturbo was meant to run!)
- Spreads as low as 0.1 pips
- Competitive spreads on FapTurbo`s trading pairs (EURGBP & EURCHF)
- Mini lots trading (10,000 of Base Currency)
- Scalping is welcome (hallelujah)
- No Re-quotes (orders WILL be executed)
- 24/5 Customer support *_


I might open up a demo account.  I have never used a ECN before.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i cant find them here : http://www.brokerontop.com/overall_futures_commission_merchant.htm

plus US$8 ( about 0.8 pip) commission.

wonder how close to their real account their demo is.

reviews:

forexpeace army:


> Claims to be a Delaware corporation with a Chicago address, but is NOT registered with the NFA.
> 
> The FPA advises against placing any funds with this company until this can be clarified.




apparently theyre actually out of dubai.

forex justice:


> Since it is very difficult to find a true ECN that uses MT4 with a low deposit requirement, I found this broker very attractive. I was also impressed by their mission and vision statements.
> 
> However, after multiple inquiries to the company to several of their e-mail addresses ( support@fxcbs.comThis e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it , info@fxcbs.comThis e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it , sales@fxcbs.comThis e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it ), I found them not responsive at all. The ratio of response to my inquires where 1 response to my 3 inquiries. Response time was a minimum of a week.
> 
> The second and final response I received from FXCBS was to inform me this Delaware based ECN does not accept US/Canada based clients.


----------



## pilbara

electronicmaster said:


> FapTurbo`s trading pairs (EURGBP & EURCHF)



they are still recommending these European cross rates, I assume during Asian trading hours, because this offers a stable ranging market where a mean-reversion strategy will make consistent money.  But zillions of robots doing the same thing during these "quiet" times will create volatility and make the strategy unprofitable.  Also if fapturbo only works between relatively stable pairs, then it should not be used on EUR/USD which regularly has vicious 100 pip moves, and anything involving JPY would be even more risky!


----------



## electronicmaster

I'm just playing around with the FXCBS demo account.  
Commission for 0.10 lots is $0.80 and 1.0 lots is $8.00.

That might be better than paying for spreads alone since I wont be using any more than Lot size of 0.1 for a while.  I mean I will almost have instant profits I think anyway.


----------



## pilbara

electronicmaster said:


> I will almost have instant profits I think anyway.



instead of instant profits from trading, why not set up your own brokerage business in eight easy steps??

Step 1. Go to Instacorp.com and for $25 you can have a Delaware Limited Liability Company.

Fienex LLC is "located at 2711 Centerville RD Wilmington, Delaware", the address of Corporate Agents Inc. (trading as Instacorp.com)

Step 2. Go to The Mail Center of Chicago to set up a mailing address at "28 East Jackson Blvd Level 10" for your company.  The mail centre will forward this mail to your location anywhere in the world.

Step 3. Open a bank account in Cyprus, eg Barclays Bank

Step 4. Licence the full package of Choice FX brokerage software from CTN Systems.  They will host all the systems for you.  According to their website "a firm of any size can offer online currency trading to their customers within hours of signing the licensing agreement with CTN Systems".

Step 5. Display legal disclaimers with the software, "This Agreement shall be subject to and construed in accordance with the laws of the Country of Barbados".

Step 6. Register domain name using a funny name like a film star. WhoIs registration for fxcbs.com
see that the registrant details are the same as mentioned in this internet scam investigation.

Step 7. Set up cheesy website.

Step 8. Contact fapturbo and tell them they can use the robot if the users set up an account with minimum $10000 USD.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

criteria #1 with a broker is always 'will i get my money back'.

no good getting great spreads, if your money never returns to you.


----------



## electronicmaster

Only time will tell.  I'm planing to go live with FXCBS in 2 or 3 months.    But that assumes the USD won't collapse by then.   

I have noticed that FXCBS allows you to set up your own broker shop with their FX data feed.  That looks like a nice deal.  I suspect support won't be cheap to run.

Scalping is doing well still.  Yesterday I had three scalps open when MT4 crashed (due to memory (RAM) restriction/limitation).  So I had to manly exit the three trades, but I made my money back on the same day.

My Asus EeePC 701 only has 512MB and I have over 20 trading charts open at the same time.  I'm going to install _*Fluxbox window manager*_ to reduce the desktop foot print size so I have more available RAM for MT4 and the EA.

Today the EA scalpers made around $15.00 USD.  I'll post all the charts later today.


----------



## BentRod

electronicmaster said:


> Yes, here you go




Thanks for the update EM.

Could be worse....Sounds like you are learning quite a bit anyway mate.



> I'm planing to go live with FXCBS in 2 or 3 months.




I would be very cautious about the size of your deposit. I haven't checked them out but if Fap are plugging them it sounds dubious.


----------



## electronicmaster

BentRod said:


> I would be very cautious about the size of your deposit. I haven't checked them out but if Fap are plugging them it sounds dubious.




I hope to see what the others say on the Fapturbo forums before I do put the money down.  Most Fapturbo users were wanting a ECN broker due to the MM Broker issues they had.   I hope to find good feedback.


----------



## BentRod

electronicmaster said:


> I hope to see what the others say on the Fapturbo forums before I do put the money down.  Most Fapturbo users were wanting a ECN broker due to the MM Broker issues they had.   I hope to find good feedback.




Forget what they say on the FT forums

From what I have heard they are heavily moderated and all negative comments removed.

Head over to FF and ask some traders there if you want a real opinion.


----------



## electronicmaster

This is an update for Thursday and Fridays trades.  

The first three trades with the -0.12 swap cost was the trades I had to exit myself (due to out of system RAM failure).    I have installed the _*Fluxbox*_ Window Manager to help reduce the RAM usage today.

Here is a *screenshot* of Fluxbox if your not sure what it is.

Total RAM use is now 189MB out of 512MB total, and that is with over twenty chart windows opened in MT4, each accompanied with the EA.   The Asus EeePC 701 CPU speed is only clocked at 600MHz.

I use the EeePC because it has battery backup and it is very cheap.  You can get a EeePC 701 for around $50.00 AUD from Ebay with Windows XP pre installed.  I installed Ubuntu on mine so I don't have to worry to much about the Virus or other security issues.


----------



## electronicmaster

BentRod said:


> From what I have heard they are heavily moderated and all negative comments removed.




That is true.


----------



## Wysiwyg

electronicmaster said:


> This is an update for Thursday and Fridays trades.




I myself don`t see the reasoning behind taking a trade (let alone hundreds) for a few cents to a few dollars.

If you wish, could you give some reasoning why you prefer the _multiple trades with a profit/loss of a few cents up to a couple of bucks?_


----------



## BentRod

> I myself don`t see the reasoning behind taking a trade (let alone hundreds) for a few cents to a few dollars.




Now you know why they are starting their own brokerage.

This EA is a brokers wet dream!


----------



## electronicmaster

Wysiwyg said:


> I myself don`t see the reasoning behind taking a trade (let alone hundreds) for a few cents to a few dollars.
> 
> If you wish, could you give some reasoning why you prefer the _multiple trades with a profit/loss of a few cents up to a couple of bucks?_




I have lost to much money already (~$1080.00 USD) playing around with the long term Fap strategy.  The mods I did to the long term strategy worked well until the market went against my trades (three times).   And mostly due to account size issues, I was not able to trade until I had more equity.

The scalper seems to protect your trades really well.  I have seen fast movements in a single trade that has triggered the scalper to exit out ASAP before it losses money.  It tries to control the risk as best as it can.  

I am not sure if I can increase the lot size without effecting the Money management feature.  It does have a default setting to trade microlots and a lot size of 0.1  It is indeed boring to watch small gains, but in time the lot size will increase.

So for now...

I'm using just the scalper and its money management feature.  I expect my capital growth to be exponential due to increasing lot sizes over time.  Lot size will be relative to the capital growth.  That will be evident once I have 1000.00 USD and over. (expecting sizes of 0.02 0.03 and 0.05 and more)

When I hopefully switch to an ECN, the profits will be much larger verses pips gained, due to the tiny spread size (as expected).


----------



## electronicmaster

BentRod said:


> Now you know why they are starting their own brokerage.
> 
> This EA is a brokers wet dream!




I hope it won't be like that.  But in time we will know.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> criteria #1 with a broker is always 'will i get my money back'.
> 
> no good getting great spreads, if your money never returns to you.




Has anyone taken a ECN or any other broker to court for holding back money from the customer?


----------



## pilbara

in the fxcbs software it says "The parties consent to jurisdiction of venue exclusively in the Country of Barbados".  And the broker has his bank account in Cyprus.  Good luck in the Barbados courts!


----------



## electronicmaster

pilbara said:


> in the fxcbs software it says "The parties consent to jurisdiction of venue exclusively in the Country of Barbados".  And the broker has his bank account in Cyprus.  Good luck in the Barbados courts!




Well since the US government seems to think it can control the free market and vote on every ones behalf for spending over 9 Trillion dollars without question.  What is safe in today s world?

It seems most things involving money is run by crooks.

It is a good thing I invest in Silver and Gold.


----------



## BentRod

> the broker has his bank account in Cyprus




lolz.

That is where all the scam brokers are.

Not sure why, must be something to do with the laws there??


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> I myself don`t see the reasoning behind taking a trade (let alone hundreds) for a few cents to a few dollars.




some methods it works with. but i do accept your point!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i cant remember what thread it was in.

but someone was talking about bad performance cause of memory issues.

an idea: change the number of bars in your history. that might help somewhat.


----------



## wabbit

Stormin_Norman said:


> i cant remember what thread it was in.
> 
> but someone was talking about bad performance cause of memory issues.
> 
> an idea: change the number of bars in your history. that might help somewhat.




A well written EA or indicator wont be recomputing the values for the entire history each time a new tick of data is received; I have over 3.5 million data points in my EURUSD_1M chart and it doesn't miss a beat because each time a new tick arrives, only the bars which have not been computed get computed (so normally only the last bar).


wabbit


----------



## electronicmaster

OK after reading some good feedback I have made some changes.

I have reduced the amount of trades in return for bigger profits.  I have even reduced the Fapturbo trading times to improve the amount of winning trades.  I have back tested the new trading times before the idea was put into production.

I have also increased the lot sizes so each trade will give a bigger return.


And yesterday I have introduced a new robot called GT Shadow v3.09.  I put this in ASAP after I conducted a back test.  I expect it to introduce short periods of major  draw down now and then (not all the time) but it should still give near consistent wins.  

GT Shadow will only trade at 0.01 lots at any time no matter what the capital is (unless I change the Lot size myself).  I will have no control on how many trades will be opened at the same time, and I suspect it depends on the amount of equity that is already in use.  I don't think it will place any more trades if 25% of equity is already used up (from my understanding).

I will have both robots running at the same time.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i have that GT shadow. just have to get round to testing it...


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> i have that GT shadow. just have to get round to testing it...




GT Shadow seems to be running ok.  I'm giving up on Fapturbo.  I have had too many set backs due to its own protection mechanisms.  

The only good thing fapturbo is good at is protecting your account from blowing up IMO.

Any how.  You can see my live results at mt4stats.com 

http://linux23dragon.mt4stats.com


----------



## Punisher

electronicmaster said:


> GT Shadow will only trade at 0.01 lots at any time no matter what the capital is (unless I change the Lot size myself).




It actually auto calculates the lot size depending on your balance and equity, if the lot size setting is left at 0.0.
But that is all written in the manual which im sure you would have read??:kiffer:


----------



## roonapa

hi guys,

new to this particular thread?

im using FAP but wouldnt mind knowing more about PIPforia and if anyone has any experience with it?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

roonapa said:


> PIPforia




which version are they up to?


----------



## roonapa

im unsure to be honest, one of my collegues is using it with some good success. basically its been sugested that it trades under different conditions to FAP so when FAP is working PIPforia wont do as well and vice versa so a good way of capturing good results at all time. I have however just tried to go to the website but it isnt working, maybe it has some maintenance.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i put in the incorrect initial start balance ($5k rather then $50k) but this is the first week of live forward testing of franklin.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> i put in the incorrect initial start balance ($5k rather then $50k) but this is the first week of live forward testing of franklin.




That is very nice return Stormin.  I would love to have that equity right now.

http://linux23dragon.mt4stats.com


----------



## Stormin_Norman

finished with $78k at the end of the week from a 50k account.

pretty happy with out its testing. got some further improvements to do yet.


----------



## SlideLow

Hay Storm 

If you dont mind me asking which version of GT shadow are you using?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

SlideLow said:


> Hay Storm
> 
> If you dont mind me asking which version of GT shadow are you using?




i dont use it. someone said theyre testing 3.09 though.


----------



## electronicmaster

I was trying out GT

Until today.

I pulled my money out of the FX markets today due to the information I read about the new set of NFA rules.

The NFA limitations is the pits.  What the hell is going on with this world.

Those rules better not come over to Australia.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

electronicmaster said:


> Those rules better not come over to Australia.




go markets have said atm ASIC isnt following those rules.

people should be free to trade as they see fit.


----------



## electronicmaster

Stormin_Norman said:


> go markets have said atm ASIC isnt following those rules.
> 
> people should be free to trade as they see fit.




I hope it will stay that way here in Australia.  I'm pulling out of the USD ASAP. Hopefully before the Bank and unemployment reports hit by the end of the week.

Notice how Gold and Silver is starting to shoot up?


----------

